

Women are taking over in real ways. - EGreg
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ZymFMmpOa0&feature=channel

======
EGreg
There are two factors here which aren't mentioned in the video, that I wanted
to touch on:

1) The birth rates. In countries that heavily favored male sons, and possibly
had a limit on the number of children a family could have, the girls now have
it better, so it's more desirable for many to have a daughter because she
would grow up to have a better life.

2) We may not feel what she is talking about, being technologists and pushers
of envelopes. In the fascinating article "What is good about men", which I
will post later (here it is, by the way:
<http://www.psy.fsu.edu/~baumeistertice/goodaboutmen.htm>) a great case is
made for why men are more drawn to math, hard science, computers, logical
thinking quiet reflection, and most of all, risk and changing the world.

The economy has changed from one where men's strength was used, to one where
brains and ideas and relationships are key. When it comes to changing the
world and computer programming, I would say men definitely dominate the
landscape in terms of their numbers and enthusiasm (certainly there are female
software entrepreneurs, but there are not that many). So from our perspective,
it may seem that men are still "running the world" in a sense. But in fact,
economically, women are taking over. Because most men are not computer
programmers or entrepreneurs.

Increasingly men are taking on jobs where they sit by a computer and typ. In
the past, the vast majority of typists were women. Imagine a male secretary in
the 50s! But today men seem to be evolving into two classes: the
intellectuals, who work a lot, and the rest (creative, promoters, etc.) whose
dynamic is very different. Less work and more play. Women working longer hours
than them. I wonder if in 10 years it won't look more like the lions: the
females hunt and the male eats and has sex. And the difference this time
around is, birth control has been invented.

Of course I am exaggerating but it is intriguing to consider where society as
a whole is headed.

